# Polymer clay in tanks?



## SageandSaturn (8 mo ago)

Hey all, so I’m wanting to create some stuff for a new aquarium I’m setting up, but am unsure on safe materials. Specifically wanting to use polymer clay (Du-Kit). Has anyone had an experience using this stuff in their tanks? Will be a tropical fresh water tank with live plants


----------

